# Has my membership expired?



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

How can I check? Do you send out a reminder email?

I fear I may be missing a copy of AbsoluTTe


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

You can check at the TTOC shop - http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/

Login then click on "My Account" top right area.

HTH

Norman


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> You can check at the TTOC shop - http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/
> 
> Login then click on "My Account" top right area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norman

My details are 


> Membership Number: 00372
> Membership expires: 04/02/2006
> absoluTTe expires: 11


I haven't received Issue 10 yet, but I'll renew my membership in anycase.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Nando AbsoluTTe 10 is the one with the red Mk 2 on the cover? If you didnt receive it IM me your real name and postcode and I'll get one on the way.

Oh and you stay a member till Abs 11 which is due out after the Annual meet.

Lou


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

t7 said:


> Nando AbsoluTTe 10 is the one with the red Mk 2 on the cover? If you didnt receive it IM me your real name and postcode and I'll get one on the way.
> 
> Oh and you stay a member till Abs 11 which is due out after the Annual meet.
> 
> Lou


Lou - 
Not received it - PM on its way.
I'll renew my membership after Gaydon then  
I'll buy my ticket to the annual event now 

Cheers
Ryan


----------

